# Kree MTL RTA build



## KZOR (23/8/20)

0.66ohm 3mm diameter Hex aliens on the Kreed MTL RTA by GAS MODS. 
Lovely restricted vape.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Ruwaid (24/8/20)

@KZOR is this the Kree 24 rta bud?know the previous version was the 22mm which catered for both dl and mtl but the Kree 24 is purely dl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (24/8/20)

22mm MTL RTA. It uses inserts but with the one i am using you getting a super nice MTL hit.

https://vapordna.com/products/gas-mods-kree-22mm-mtl-rta

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/20)

Just built the Kree 22 and it's a decent little tank! I used the full open plug it came installed with and it's a good RDL vape. I used a Daily Dose SE Alien 0.5Ω coil that came out at 0.45Ω once installed and I'm firing it at 20 watts... seem to be getting quite a bit of spit back but the flavour is good.

Good value for money... zero leaking and easy refill... just wish it didn't have a proprietary drip tip of course.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (2/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just built the Kree 22 and it's a decent little tank! I used the full open plug it came installed with and it's a good RDL vape. I used a Daily Dose SE Alien 0.5Ω coil that came out at 0.45Ω once installed and I'm firing it at 20 watts... seem to be getting quite a bit of spit back but the flavour is good.
> 
> Good value for money... zero leaking and easy refill... just wish it didn't have a proprietary drip tip of course.
> View attachment 206277
> ...


I wonder why you're getting spit back, could it be your wattage thats abit too low? 
This might be an unfair comparison to make but how does it compare in the flavour department to your Dvarws uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/20)

Aasif cape vape said:


> I wonder why you're getting spit back, could it be your wattage thats abit too low?
> This might be an unfair comparison to make but how does it compare in the flavour department to your Dvarws uncle Rob?



The spit back has settled... and yes it is a bit unfair because the Kree's airflow is a dash too tight for my liking but the flavour is pretty good and compares well. But the limited juice capacity, proprietary drip tip and the airflow has put it in the washbasin already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (2/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The spit back has settled... and yes it is a bit unfair because the Kree's airflow is a dash too tight for my liking but the flavour is pretty good and compares well. But the limited juice capacity, proprietary drip tip and the airflow has put it in the washbasin already.


hmm. In that case pm incoming. 

When @KZOR told me you're getting one I said judging by your love for the Dvarws I doubt you'll like it because of the restrictive airflow. Turns out I was actually on to something. Have you or are you perhaps going to try the 24mm Kree as well. The 24mm looks like it will suite your vaping style better, not that you need any other attys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/20)

Aasif cape vape said:


> hmm. In that case pm incoming.
> 
> When @KZOR told me you're getting one I said judging by your love for the Dvarws I doubt you'll like it because of the restrictive airflow. Turns out I was actually on to something. Have you or are you perhaps going to try the 24mm Kree as well. The 24mm looks like it will suite your vaping style better, not that you need any other attys



The Kree 24 is inbound!  Someone already has dibs but if he passes I will let you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (2/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Kree 24 is inbound!  Someone already has dibs but if he passes I will let you know.


I also caved and got the 24 inbound, cant wait to compare it to the mighty dvarw!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aasif cape vape (2/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Kree 24 is inbound!  Someone already has dibs but if he passes I will let you know.



I purchased the Kree 24mm last night on The Cloud Lounge website so looking forward to the arrival of that. 

I asked about the 24mm because I’m keen to hear your thoughts about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

